# Snow Relocation



## APSPLOWING (Nov 13, 2013)

I hoping to receive some guidance how to structure a snow relocation/removal quote! My company is located in the suburbs of Chicago. Please can anyone tell me the going rate for a semi truck, bobcat and if people include a dumping fee?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why don't you just call a local trucking company and ask them? Our prices are going to be different then yours up in the city. Need to also find out about where your going to put it. Laws about dumping anywhere, can't just do that


----------



## APSPLOWING (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks I did contact a few trucking companies on prices for a semi. I was thinking of charging 95 per hour for semi but still not sure if most companies include a dumping fee in the proposal. Can anyone help me out with that question? If so, what do they charge on average?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

You probably want to get quotes on tandem axle dump trucks.. Not sure what you mean by semi


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ne1;1824849 said:


> You probably want to get quotes on tandem axle dump trucks.. Not sure what you mean by semi


18 Wheeler


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Probably talking end dumps. With a fee everyone is different. Do you have a place secured to dump the snow? Is it legal to dump there? If it is your site you wouldn't have to charge a fee but most do. The site is worth something. If it is someone else's site I assume they are charging you. You pass that cost on and add to it if you feel the need. 
This is typically broken down to $X per yard for dump fees. Or $X per load.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1824851 said:


> 18 Wheeler


Or a 42 Wheeler..........


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Defcon 5;1824953 said:


> Or a 42 Wheeler..........


Nice........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1824953 said:


> Or a 42 Wheeler..........


I seen those in Detroit fot the last 3 weeks. Kinda of surprised


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Walking floor box trailers?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Might be to much weight also might freeze the floor Might take to long to unload


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Not all states allow that many axles and weight on there roads, that's one of the reasons Michigan roads are in such poor shape. That truck will haul 50 to 55 ton plus the weight of the truck.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Defcon 5;1824953 said:


> Or a 42 Wheeler..........


Gravel train. Only in Michigan can you see these things on the road legally....As far as I know.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1825167 said:


> Not all states allow that many axles and weight on there roads,* that's one of the reasons Michigan roads are in such poor shape. That truck will haul 50 to 55 ton plus the weight of the *truck.


The reason why Michigan roads are in poor shape is due to the fact Michigan in one of the last in funding their roads....Also..These trucks are less per axle than a normal 18 wheeler...........Maybee if Michigan builds and maintains their roads to a better standard they would last longer.....Also...I Blame Hungry Salt for the Poor roads...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1825030 said:


> I seen those in Detroit fot the last 3 weeks. Kinda of surprised


Your in Detoilet???....Where???....I will buy you a Beer or Sixteen.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I know they are less weight per axle but most trains are plated for 160,000 lbs where trucks in most other states are good for 80,000 lbs in nearly the same overall length. That has to do some damage to the roads. And yes they could build and maintain the roads better, also the constant freeze and thaw is hard on them.


----------

